# Horrid Yellow Kitchen!! HELP



## DIYChic55 (Oct 17, 2012)

My Fiance and I bought our new home this past spring. I have been repainting all the rooms because the previous owners apparently loved REALLY BRIGHT colors!!!! I have no Idea what color paint to put on the kitchen walls. The kitchen has got reddish oak cabinets with some very very custom8| red knotty pine shelfing with light oak flooring. It is open to the dining room which has wainscoting in red knotting pine and the flooring is a light pine! I cant wrap my head around all the different wood tones or figure out how to make this kitchen flow and look a bit more updated. My dream kitchen would be Tuscan themed....so so far from what it currently is. please Help


----------



## DIYChic55 (Oct 17, 2012)

that is a slanted drop ceiling with white tiles and black rails..... I have no idea why it is there, from what i see the original ceiling looks fine. It is in the living room as well


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, we do know that valance or wallpaper border has got to go right? I will play with some color schemes for you with the idea of sort of a Tuscan look. You might do a search for decorative ceiling panels. There are some nice ones out there, including tin ceiling type replicas, that replace the standard type you have. 

To clarify though. Are you saying there is a flat ceiling above that angled drop ceiling shown in the photo? The angle continues through into the dining room or living room? Is there a flat ceiling above that part of it as well?


----------



## DIYChic55 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re:*

Yes! I agree about the border! It is already off! It was the first thing I did! Still yellow wall tho The pictures posted are actually pics from when the former owners owned it and from the real estate webpage. Thank you for taking the time and looking at color schemes. The pictures posted are a bit deceiving. The slant does not peak until it reaches the kitchen wall. then slants back down over the living room. The original ceiling is slanted with popcorn finish and only 2" of space above drop ceiling. I was looking into do can lights but there is not enough room. The slanted ceiling is in the kitchen/dining room and the living room. NO where else thankfully. It is a ranch style home.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well as a starting point for color exploration I grabbed the RGB code from sort of a common color in the kitchen cabinets and then crawled down either side of the color wheel, lightened the basic hue and am showing analalgous color schemes (those colors next to each other on the color wheel)---one blended to olive the other to rose with some "noise" added. Comments so far? I can tweak and try other schemes. If any of the hues or values in the blends strike your fancy, use a pixel grabber to get the RGB code. Then go the free site, easyrgb.com and pick a major paint company (Benjamin Moore, Sherwin Williams, etc.) and color collection. Type in the RGB code and the system will kick out the four closest color chips in the paint line. In working with color on your computer, make sure your monitor is set to the 6500K color temperature profile. This is the industry standard and helps keep everybody on the same page.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to interior Decorating forum.


----------



## imautoparts (Oct 10, 2012)

Your first step will be the challenge of removing that border wallpaper. My muscles twitch just knowing a fellow human being will be doing such a grueling and thankless job. Oh wait! I see you already did that. Wow. 

Personally I love the original cabinets. 50 years from now some young couple will put flowers on your grave if you keep them. Were I you, I'd look at cleaning them, and install the very highest quality new pulls and handles. If you want to, it is quite easy to respray the existing hinges so you don't have to worry about fit and clearance problems. 

Rustoleum makes a variety of metallic and dark metal finishes to match whatever new hardware you choose.

You'll find hardware like this in the French country theme that certainly would compliment those original cabinets:













I think you'd get a nice bit of country french with that hardware and then using one of the warm but not dark red tones from the very handy color chart sdsester posted. Here is an example kitchen with medium wood cabinets and well-painted walls in a harmonizing shade of red. A bit dark for my taste, but you get the idea: .http://www.kitchenappliancereviews....red-kitchen-color-with-natural-color-cabinets


----------



## DIYChic55 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re:*

Thank you for the replies. I love the color charts! I had been looking at both olive greens and reds but hadnt thought about more neutral colors that hold those hues. I really like the idea of a redish kitchen but nervous that it would make it look small and unwelcoming. I will deffiantly redo or replace the cabinet hardware. I was thinking the Rustoleum stone spray paint.. again thinking tuscan not sure if the texture will be ok for handles tho. 

It seems the safest colors would be the lighter colors. I really would like to have the painting done before the holidays. I just cant picture christmas with that kitchen......:laughing:


----------



## JulieB (Sep 9, 2012)

Is the backsplash grey tile?


----------



## imautoparts (Oct 10, 2012)

DIYChic55 said:


> Thank you for the replies. I love the color charts! I had been looking at both olive greens and reds but hadnt thought about more neutral colors that hold those hues. I really like the idea of a redish kitchen but nervous that it would make it look small and unwelcoming. I will deffiantly redo or replace the cabinet hardware. I was thinking the Rustoleum stone spray paint.. again thinking tuscan not sure if the texture will be ok for handles tho.
> 
> It seems the safest colors would be the lighter colors. I really would like to have the painting done before the holidays. I just cant picture christmas with that kitchen......:laughing:


Don't paint the handles and expect anything but pain. Buy new handles, the best you can afford, and gently clean and refresh the old cabinets. The spray paint is great for old light fixtures, metal architectural elements, table legs - that type of thing. If you do choose to paint your existing hinges, use just two light coats - you don't want to clog the mechanism of the hinges.

It isn't hard....

Remember, the hardware you are replacing has lasted 50 years - buy with that in mind. It isn't really that expensive, especially if you are pleased with the results. Few things in your home are so often seen and touched.

My 2c


----------



## DIYChic55 (Oct 17, 2012)

*RE: Backsplash*

The house was built in the late 80's and the back splash is fauz grey/white brick on some type of board. If I had the skills I would like to repaint them in warmer tones maybe some copper or metallic....... I just don't know how to seal it after painting to make it as durable as it is now to scrubbing. Thankfully, since I plan to stay in the home for many years, I have time to do all that is needed. With that said, this is the biggest project I have ever taken on and the one room furtherest away from where I would like it to be.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

I used to have a red kitchen and it was too much in my opinion. Liked it at first, but it grew old fast. We inherited cheap brass lights, knobs and pulls that were immediately changed out to stainless. We actually toned the red down with a terra cotta brown, which we like a lot. If you like warm colors, something with a little orange in it could be nice.


----------



## Gaven32 (Nov 2, 2012)

DIYChic55 said:


> that is a slanted drop ceiling with white tiles and black rails..... I have no idea why it is there, from what i see the original ceiling looks fine. It is in the living room as well


Yeah yellow color is not suitable in kitchen its looking so awkward and strange. Please change it with off-white color that would be suitable here. My grand mom's kitchen is also white with wood color of cabinet.
aged care queensland


----------



## mommywoman (May 20, 2012)

How did you find the right gray? I wanted gray, thought I found color, but when I put it on the walls, it had alot of blue in it. Any suggestions?


----------

